# preparation for competition



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi m shibu from odisha, India. For the first time m takng part in a tippler flying Competition. I dnt know any thng about preparing the birds for this.my young birds have known the surrounding n there loft well.next what to do????? Some of the fancers are advising me to give sunlight from 12-1every day, they r saying this will help then in increasing there endurance . Is it right???


----------



## Tanmoy (Mar 24, 2014)

just train well and give them plenty of water and food ...... more and more practice is the key of success  unless you doping


----------

